
The Go Team declines the ‘try’ proposal - ngaut
https://github.com/golang/go/issues/32437
======
grepgeek
It was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20454966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20454966)

